# The Pacman



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

heres a few pics I snapped of little old pacman


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

another


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

another


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

last 1


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

that is one fat ass frog


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Holy giant picture Batman! Nice frog


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet albino horned frog

what are u feeding him ????????


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Death in # said:


> sweet albino horned frog
> 
> what are u feeding him ????????


 just crickets now, but I'm sure we will explore other diatery suplements later


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

same colors as my frog ...how old?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Im not sure how old he is, hes about 2 inches across
we have had him for about 5 months


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice looking frog

And nice HUGE PICS


----------

